# what does it take to build a succesful track



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

what does it take to build and operate a successful rc track what would draw you into a certain track over another


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

thank you for your response seems to be about the same I am hearing everywhere


----------



## ruxpin76 (Nov 13, 2014)

In no particular order:

Good bathrooms, pits with electricity, good lighting, sensible (and few) classes, a true beginners class that wasn't cherrypicked by intermediates and pros, cheap practice fees, concessions available, social media schedule and update postings, family friendly atmosphere, rental cars/trucks available, on-site parts purchasing, consistent and logical hours of operation, slot cars on site too, party rental area...

That's what I'd build...and probably wait to open doors until it was mostly all there...


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

shutes said:


> what does it take to build and operate a successful rc track what would draw you into a certain track over another


LOTS and lots of MONEY that you *can* afford to loose !!!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Like they say . Want to make a small fortune, start with a big one.
I have worked with a track, "The Gate" and we have a great group of volunteers. No one makes any money (or gets paid). We do it just to have a place to race. "The Gate" has developed a long and hard earned reputation for putting on great racing events. Those events pay the bills as weekly club racing probably wouldn't.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I belong to a club that has been racing (having races every other week) for 26 years. I remember about 8-10 years ago outdoors we would have up to 23 heats per round (we could only afford to run 1 qual & the mains) on a good summer race day and indoors (winter season) fill to overflowing two rooms in the church community center where we race. Last season we ended up averaging 10-13 heats per round outdoors and indoors are barely filling one room. This is with $8-10/class entry fees.

It is going down everywhere which disappoints me greatly because I love this stuff and don't know what I will do if it all dies off.

It is getting to the point where people are wondering if the club will survive on the entries we are now getting. The club doesn't own property to race on but pays rent & other fees for the facilities. Last time they got dirt to refresh the outdoor track (2 years ago?) it was because a club member donated the $900+ to buy a truckload.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Tour other tracks*

Tour other well talked about tracks and copy a few ideas from each. You need a racer base too. IE: Alot of racers in the area you plan to put the track in.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

old_dude said:


> Like they say . Want to make a small fortune, start with a big one.
> I have worked with a track, "The Gate" and we have a great group of volunteers. No one makes any money (or gets paid). We do it just to have a place to race. "The Gate" has developed a long and hard earned reputation for putting on great racing events. Those events pay the bills as weekly club racing probably wouldn't.


I agree with some of that and disagree with another part.
Most successful track owners will tell you that they usually loose money putting on big races.
Making the track fun and competitive for local racers is what make them money.
Good local point series make for good attendance.


----------

